
How Linux got to be Linux: Test driving 1993-2003 distros - CrankyBear
https://opensource.com/article/16/12/yearbook-linux-test-driving-distros?sc_cid=701600000011jJVAAY
======
taylodl
Memories. I remember playing around with Slackware in 1995/96 and being amazed
at how much computing you got - for free. I remember the consensus at the time
being "this is too good to be true, there's no way this is going to last." Now
here we are 20+ years later and odds are if it has a processor then it's
running Linux. Amazing.

